# Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think 2 Colors???



## raiden10k (Feb 17, 2013)

I need help deciding on a color scheme for my new Dogma 65.1 Think 2 build. Please voice your opinions, pictures of personal builds, or statistics on the most popular colors. Thanks!!


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

I would go for Giallo
CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.
Because i think this looks great


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

it looks great in yellow, but I would be sheepish to ride it because I think only a TDF winner should be riding it. But that's just me.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

I would go for White or Red.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I would consult with a palm reader.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Fresh out of the paint shop yesterday...official bike of the Giro


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

View attachment 280733
View attachment 280734
I have the red black and white. The black is see through and the carbon detail is incredible. For some reason I can't post a pic now but I have pit a few pics on this site


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

of that selection, either the Movistar ones or









imo they should've taken the Cervelo (S5) route and made some paint schemes to make things appear sharper. Bikes look unattractively tall with those upward-curved top tubes.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know about the S5 as a beauty. The dogma looks great up to size 57.5 which I have , then the top tube jumps 35mm and it looks huge.

OP, what build are you considering? I love my Super Record EPS and Zipp 303s


----------



## raiden10k (Feb 17, 2013)

Donn12 said:


> I don't know about the S5 as a beauty. The dogma looks great up to size 57.5 which I have , then the top tube jumps 35mm and it looks huge.
> 
> OP, what build are you considering? I love my Super Record EPS and Zipp 303s


I am going with Dura Ace 9000, and Zipp 101s to start. Zipp Contour SL handlebar, Zipp Service Course SL stem, Fizik Antarres 00 saddle, Look Keo Blade Carbon Ti pedals, Lizard Skins tape, Continental GP4000s tires. 
Got a special deal from an online retailer. Whole build is gonna come under $8,400.


----------



## raiden10k (Feb 17, 2013)

We have a saying where I come from: "There's no accounting for taste". Translation: "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". The S5 is the most beautiful bike there is! Period! The one thing that comes to mind whenever I hear people ranting about Dogmas, is The Emperor's New Clothes. Those squiggly forks and seat stays make me seasick.

That said, the only time I've ever been impressed with the look of Dogmas is when I first saw this paint scheme:











The reasons I like this one, is because 1) I Love the color yellow! 2) The graphic designers have cleverly reduced the nauseating squiggliness of the fork and seat stays, by strategically dabbing just the right amount of black at the right locations on the fork and seat stays. 3) All Yellow is the perfect opposite (quite literally) of the All Black infestation that's been visited up the bike world lately. 4) That floating-in-midair effect is awesome!




Great minds think alike 



I'm curious, O.P. Do you put all of your major life choices up to committee vote? ;-)[/QUOTE]

I honestly never understood people's beef with the wavy fork and stays. I concede its not conventional, not that aggressive or "fast" looking, but it still is beautiful. It adds character to the bike, and follows the Dogma's philosophy of asymmetry and putting more carbon in the right places to make it more stiff. 

I agree, the most recent paint jobs are more subtle and elegant, with the paint scheme actually being asymmetric, adding to the soul of the bike. Just not a big fan of bright, fluorescent colors. To each his own.

And no, I don't depend on committee votes to make my decisions. I am wavering between a few color schemes, and wanted other people's opinion to help tip the scales in a certain direction. 
And i would hardly call choosing a paint scheme a "major life choice"...


----------



## trice9 (May 14, 2013)

i'm glad to see this thread, as i was about to start my own, but I'll jump in here with my q's:
1) for color 760, Nero Bianco Matt Opaco/Matt - is the whole bike matte or just the black, or just the white? from the picture i can't tell.
2) if it doesn't say Matt in the title, is it safe to assume it is completely gloss? for example color 852, nero opaco / bianco lucido - is there any matte in here? 

I am not a fan of the matte finish. Looks good in pictures, but up close it's not for me so I want to stay away from it. And the problem with this bike is it's impossible to see all the colors live, and instead we have to rely on pictures. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Let me start off by saying 8400 is a fantastic price. Getting height colour choice is a very tough decision. Pinarello makes some fantastic colour combos. I flipped between colours for 3 months b4 I made up my mind on the dogma 2 giro. Love the pink and black. See cervelo guys don't understand because the bikes are ok looking yet have the worst paint schemes ever. But that is just my opinion. So good luck on choosing your colour. And congrats on choosing pinarello. One of the best bikes I own. But just recently bought a sworks sl4 and I hate to say but it sure sits up there with comparable even might say better then my dogma.


----------



## ziggi (Apr 10, 2013)

trice9 said:


> i'm glad to see this thread, as i was about to start my own, but I'll jump in here with my q's:
> 1) for color 760, Nero Bianco Matt Opaco/Matt - is the whole bike matte or just the black, or just the white? from the picture i can't tell.
> 2) if it doesn't say Matt in the title, is it safe to assume it is completely gloss? for example color 852, nero opaco / bianco lucido - is there any matte in here?
> 
> ...


Black and white is matt, silver -> metallic


----------

